# Hallo BOARD Gemeinde



## maverrick2 (6 Jan. 2007)

Hallo 

Ich bin jetzt seit ein Paar Tagen hier Angemeldet, und kann nur sagen das ihr ein gutes Deutschsprachiges Stars Forum seid!

Jetzt ein bissel zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 29 Jahre Solo verstärke hier ein bissel die Männlichen User  ( Sind ja soo wenige hier  )


Ja meine Hobbys:

PC, Mein eigenes Forum oder sagen wir mal Foren allgemein, Kino,Disco,Pool Billart und Partys

Was ich gar nicht mag:

Unehrlichkeit,Spammer und Leute die meinen das sie was besseres sind!

Gruss Mav2

PS: Ein dezenter winke Smiley wäre ganz nett  nur so als Idee


----------



## AMUN (6 Jan. 2007)

Hallo maverrick2,

da heiße ich dich mal offiziell willkommen an Board und wünsche dir weiterhin viel spaß hier

Und vielen dank für das lob :thumbup: 

Gruß
Meister


----------



## spoiler (6 Jan. 2007)

Hallo mav und Willkommen bei uns. Schöne Vorstellung das kann doch nur gut werden 

Also viel Spass bei uns. 
Gruss spoili


----------



## Keeper_2 (6 Jan. 2007)

auch von mir Mav ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß hier, wirst du sicher haben  !


----------



## Muli (7 Jan. 2007)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!
Schon mal ein Danke für deine Beteiligung hier an unserem Forum, danke für das Lob und schon mal danke für die zukünftige Treue! :3dglasses:


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## Sandy81 (7 Jan. 2007)

und Hallo, maverrick2!

Ein paar Tage bist Du erst hier? Mir kommt es schon wie Monate vor, da Du ja echt fleißig und gut am posten bist! :thumbup: 

Wir mögen beide die gleichen Leute NICHT, und das verbindet schon mal!





Dann mal immer kräftig am Ball bleiben und auch weiterhin viel Spaß hier! 










(Drei mal ist Bremer Recht, sagt ein altes Sprichwort)

Grüßle,
Sandro


----------



## rise (7 Jan. 2007)

Auch von mir ein freundliches



an dich...Viel Spass hier an Board


----------



## Humbug (10 Jan. 2007)

Hallo! Viel Spaß mit der SIte..ist wirklich super hier^^


----------

